# If you could ask VW to change anything in the Arteon, what would it be?



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

This is a pretty common question, beside the usually more horsepower and better transmission wishes, I wish the suspension would bottoms out less. The interior quality could be better and the VW dealership service experience Is poor.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I like the interior of the 21 Arteon but yeah the pre facelift ones are not that great to be inside of. Otherwise, it's the lack of homelink that gets me. I have it now but it should come as standard equipment. Oh and bring the Arteon R to the states.


----------



## ghoztrider (Oct 30, 2011)

Gloss black steering wheel buttons on the 21 need to go as well as on the HVAC section. Finger print central. I'd probably pay to have physical buttons back for all the above lol.

40 series profile tire would be my last ask.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

-Power sunshade because premium car (though less to go wrong so I don't reallllly care)
-Window switches seem tougher to operate compared to other VWs for some reason, maybe just not used to them yet
-Please put all audio controls (volume/track advance) on one side of the steering wheel...and make it the left side where it's farther away from the center stack and therefore makes sense

Not a lot to complain about, really.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

The G Man said:


> This is a pretty common question, beside the usually more horsepower and better *transmission wishes*, I wish the suspension would bottoms out less. The interior quality could be better and the VW dealership service experience Is poor.


What is wrong with the transmission?


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

ezshift5 said:


> What is wrong with the transmission?


I have no complaints with the transmission. Agree with the Homelink comments. I wish the interior carpet was a little better quality but otherwise I like the touch sensitive steering wheel and climate control switches.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Owning both a 2019 and now at 2021, I can say that VW really addressed the interior and made it MUCH nicer. It feels like you're driving an Audi, not a VW.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I would have preferred that they make the DSG tranny from Europe available here. I would like all of the Euro features like dynamic headlights to be enabled. I agree the power sunshade on the moonroof would be nice as I had that on my Allroad. And I wish they offered colors - many more colors on the exterior (glad I snagged the yellow for the 4 month long model year 2019 when it was available) and some interior color options other than black and grey.


----------



## jskim1307 (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't own one but if it came with a vr6 engine and a dsg transmission, I would seriously buy it as it has a large trunk and roomy interior (other than the obvious good looking design).


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

Only thing I can mention is, I kind of wish the Arteon was one of the first VWs to feature the new-style tech as seen in the MK8 Golf. Also, I wish they would have offered it with a turbo VR6, and continuation of Tumeric Yellow exterior paint with an offering of a dark brown interior.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

I also would like - as Zdawg has indicated - to see that lightning quick DSG available for the Arteon.......................

ez


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

You need another VW dealer, mine has been awesome they are not all created equal.

Biggest glaring omission to me is the lack of DSG but I imagine it was intentional to keep plenty of space between Audi/VW in NA.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

-Give me back a Max A/C button
-Move cupholders in front of shifter because if you slide forward the armrest then it competes with the cupholders
-Give us an option to cycle through the 30 ambient lighting colors automatically, or give us some multi color themes to cycle through instead of just having it fixed on one color


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ezshift5 said:


> What is wrong with the transmission?


I have no complaints but I know it is a common complaint among VW enthusiasts. If the Arteon had another 100 hp, then a sportier transmission might work better.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

KCJeep said:


> You need another VW dealer, mine has been awesome they are not all created equal.
> 
> Biggest glaring omission to me is the lack of DSG but I imagine it was intentional to keep plenty of space between Audi/VW in NA.


We have about 5 VW dealers in my area, I tried 3 of them already And all 3 have been lacking in one way or another. Maybe I should compare the VW dealers to Ford or GM dealers instead of Audi / Lexus dealers.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Moar Powah Babeh!
I want that inline-5 from RS3.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> Moar Powah Babeh!
> I want that inline-5 from RS3.


The 22 has more power and dsg.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I like the interior of the 21 Arteon but yeah the pre facelift ones are not that great to be inside of. Otherwise, it's the lack of homelink that gets me. I have it now but it should come as standard equipment. Oh and bring the Arteon R to the states.


In my opinion, the shifter area is the biggest eye sore, that shifter and all the blank buttons around it look like it came from the 1990s. Otherwise, some of the interior changes were better and some are worst, Very hard to justify upgrading based on the 21's minor changes but now that 2022 model will add power and DSG, that is an worthwhile upgrade. VW, please bring back the 6 year bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The G Man said:


> In my opinion, the shifter area is the biggest eye sore, that shifter and all the blank buttons around it look like it came from the 1990s. Otherwise, some of the interior changes were better and some are worst, Very hard to justify upgrading based on the 21's minor changes but now that 2022 model will add power and DSG, that is an worthwhile upgrade. VW, please bring back the 6 year bumper to bumper warranty.


It is strange that for all the interior upgrades, they kept the 10+ year old corporate shift knob. No complaints, but would've been a nice time to bring in the next generation shifter.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> It is strange that for all the interior upgrades, they kept the 10+ year old corporate shift knob. No complaints, but would've been a nice time to bring in the next generation shifter.


Agreed. An electronic shifter would have been nice.😀


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

tiger16 said:


> Agreed. An electronic shifter would have been nice.😀


I'm ok with the physical traditional shifter, but this would've been the time to unveil a new knob!


----------



## Phillynative12$ (Mar 25, 2018)

ghoztrider said:


> Gloss black steering wheel buttons on the 21 need to go as well as on the HVAC section. Finger print central. I'd probably pay to have physical buttons back for all the above lol.
> 
> 40 series profile tire would be my last ask.


Wow! I had two sidewall bubbles within 3 months of purchase 21 Arteon!!!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

puma1552 said:


> I'm ok with the physical traditional shifter, but this would've been the time to unveil a new knob!



Definitely agree with the shifter's comments. The shifter from the Toureg would have been nice.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I would also second one of the previous nitpicks which is the number of blank buttons on the center console, even on the top SEL-P R-line trim. I think the European models may have some extra options which make use of some of those blank buttons, so it's somewhat understandable.

The one area nobody has mentioned is the 8.0" size of the infotainment screen. That's the minimum size found these days on new cars in the $30K range. I think the 9.2" screen size available on European models (Discover Pro Media?) should come on the U.S. models, at least on the SEL and SEL-P models. When I test drove a 2021 SEL-P with the 600W HK sound system, I was less than thrilled with the sound system. I think it probably has to do with the limitations of the door speakers but still, I expected better sound quality from Harman Kardon.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ghoztrider said:


> Gloss black steering wheel buttons on the 21 need to go as well as on the HVAC section. Finger print central. I'd probably pay to have physical buttons back for all the above lol.
> 
> 40 series profile tire would be my last ask.


I have a physical button steering wheel for sale.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Ali B said:


> I would also second one of the previous nitpicks which is the number of blank buttons on the center console, even on the top SEL-P R-line trim. I think the European models may have some extra options which make use of some of those blank buttons, so it's somewhat understandable.


The only other button in Europe is the traction control defeat button. There are still blanks.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The Golf R's shifter is cute but the cupholders are still in the way of the extendable armrest. I like the Toureg's too. It's the most Audi like and the cup holders are placed properly on the side.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

ice4life said:


> The only other button in Europe is the traction control defeat button. There are still blanks.


I thought perhaps European models might have features like rear sunshade. If there's only one possible functional button, the presence of 3 or 4 blank buttons is lame. On my first CC (2010 R-line 6MT), I put some stickers on those blank buttons (rocket launcher, seat ejector, oil slick, etc.).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Ali B said:


> I thought perhaps European models might have features like rear sunshade. If there's only one possible functional button, the presence of 3 or 4 blank buttons is lame. On my first CC (2010 R-line 6MT), I put some stickers on those blank buttons (rocket launcher, seat ejector, oil slick, etc.).


There’s no rear sunshade because it’s a gran turismo.

pretty sure they deleted that option from the European Passat as well.

Gte phev models do get the e button for electric mode. But they don’t get the traction control off button. That’s only on the arteon r.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

ice4life said:


> But they don’t get the traction control off button. That’s only on the arteon r.


I didn't realize until just now that we have no traction control off button


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> I didn't realize until just now that we have no traction control off button


Yeah but you can still access it in the car settings menu. There’s even an esc sport selection.


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

Two-door coupe. Like BMW 4-Series two-door coupe, and Mercedes C and E coupes.

Otherwise nothing at VW to interest me anymore.


----------



## 1956Oval (Oct 19, 2009)

ezshift5 said:


> I also would like - as Zdawg has indicated - to see that lightning quick DSG available for the Arteon.......................
> 
> ez


100% Was super excited to get an Arteon at launch. Drove it with the 8-speed tiptronic and NOPED out of there real fast. Ended up in an A5 Sportback with the DSG. Had VW brought the DSG over, I'd be driving one today! Guess they fixed that for '22 which is great news.


----------



## DGN (Aug 13, 2021)

I hung onto my CC waiting patiently for the ARTEON. 
I drove one. 
No manual? and, a 600# weight increase? 
No thank you. 
I still have my manual CC and have decided to keep it.


----------



## biodeez (Dec 14, 2005)

I knew I could never consider an Arteon when I checked a couple on the dealer showroom. Reason being: the frameless windows. Kinda shocked that hasn't been mentioned yet. I checked out two of them, and each had a horrid clang-rattle when I shut the drivers door as the unsupported window flopped around. Not to mention problems in icy weather with the up/down required just to open and close the door.


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

That is somewhat true. Certainly so for "The Beetle" - it was a concern upon purchase of the same. And the constant up-and-down when opening, closing, locking, and unlocking the car. Plus the timing of such window actions is inadequate if quickly opening a door that is not locked.

But was never an issue with my Chevelle and Cutlass two-door hardtops.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

1956Oval said:


> 100% Was super excited to get an Arteon at launch. Drove it with the 8-speed tiptronic and NOPED out of there real fast. Ended up in an A5 Sportback with the DSG. Had VW brought the DSG over, I'd be driving one today! Guess they fixed that for '22 which is great news.


when I was shopping for my last car, I also test drove the A5 with the DSG but end up with the S5 with the slush box, the ZF 8 speed transmission. The DSG‘s shifts are a bit rougher, its a bit faster than the ZF but they are very close, close enough where it would not matters unless you are racing your car. in my opinion, The tiptronic trannies has improved quite a bit, if the design intention is performance, a modern tiptronic can perform very well. Obviously, the 8 speed we have in our Arteons were not design with performance in mind.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Ugh all this time and I did not realize the Arteon had the frameless windows. Did they not learn anything from the CC?


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I haven't had any negative experiences with frameless windows so far...I've had them on several vehicles now. Of course, the one complaint mentioned related to ice freezing them in place is something I'd never deal with here in South Florida. I had them on my CC and never had any problems, and 2+ years now on the Arteon there have been no issues. No wind noise, no trouble with fast opening of the doors, the drop down, the seal, etc. I probably haven't tested the closing of the doors with the windows down too often, as I never leave my car with windows down - if I'm getting out, the windows will be up before I leave.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

That's good to hear, I may not have quite as happy an experience here we get freezing rain, it's simply awful stuff.

When I bought my GT I looked at several CCs as they were flat gorgeous, but even on one with only 12k miles you could see where the rear windows had been leaking.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

biodeez said:


> I knew I could never consider an Arteon when I checked a couple on the dealer showroom. Reason being: the frameless windows. Kinda shocked that hasn't been mentioned yet. I checked out two of them, and each had a horrid clang-rattle when I shut the drivers door as the unsupported window flopped around. Not to mention problems in icy weather with the up/down required just to open and close the door.


No clang rattles here on my frameless windows, its been 2 years in New England weather. In the spirit of all the timeless coupes designs, the windows are suppose to be frameless for its sleek look, it does have a price to pay for the good looks, such as rattles and seal issues.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Funny. Frameless windows on an Audi are like, ooooohhh very nice. Put them on a VW then it’s like oh no rattles, shakes, poor fit etc. My son has them on his 2014 Ford Mustang and has no problems.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

tiger16 said:


> Funny. Frameless windows on an Audi are like, ooooohhh very nice. Put them on a VW then it’s like oh no rattles, shakes, poor fit etc. My son has them on his 2014 Ford Mustang and has no problems.


I had them on my 2010 and 2013 CC's with no issues. Many new luxury cars have frameless windows. I'd have no concerns about getting a new car with this feature.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah the frame less window issue is a non issue and the guy is just a troll anyways. I've had many a frame less windowed cars dating back decades. Water can leak in but only if going through a high pressure car wash. Ice is easily scrapped off. I've had more problems with framed windowed cars with the doors getting iced shut than the windows.

This thread reminds me of the old saying "Opinions are like A-holes..........."


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The frameless windows on my arteons have been superior to those on my cc. No issues in the freezing weather and they are very solid. They also no longer drop upon unlock. They’re now fast enough to live drop.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Offer a manual transmission.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I wish the cargo cover could be stowed under the floor.

And on that note, it takes some effort to put it back in and make sure it's completely straight, since it has a little side to side play.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I also wish the front headrests went all the way down


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

ice4life said:


> The frameless windows on my arteons have been superior to those on my cc. No issues in the freezing weather and they are very solid. They also no longer drop upon unlock. They’re now fast enough to live drop.


I haven't had problems with the frameless windows either, nor have I heard of any issues.


----------



## grekoff (May 3, 2021)

My requests would be for VW to sell the 2022 model in Canada and keep the glovebox CD player option for the '21-onwards versions for Luddites like myself who refuse to put their 1,000 CD collection on an iPod.


----------



## cdstiwrx (Mar 28, 2003)

Now that they announced more power and a DSG I have nothing else to wish for!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> I also wish the front headrests went all the way down


You can get them to sit flush against the top of the seat

I can't remember if I searched for it or found in the owner's manual though, but you had to press somewhere in the middle on the seat back and they would slide down further

IIRC it was just like this, except push down:


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

A 20ish hp bump and DSG!

What’s that? They’re doing what now with the 2022s?

OK, US shooting brake?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

The G Man said:


> This is a pretty common question, beside the usually more horsepower and better transmission wishes, I wish the suspension would bottoms out less. The interior quality could be better and the VW dealership service experience Is poor.


Put a better sound system in the SE. Its horrible


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I could never drive any 21/22 Arteon unless it was the R.
No headlight washers, and AWFUL swipe heater controls, cheap and nasty shiny back lighting on door panels, and swipe controls on steering wheel. No thanks.
Currently thinking about trading my Arteon for a Volvo V60 Polestar Engineered 405ps model.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

T16 said:


> I could never drive any 21/22 Arteon unless it was the R.
> No headlight washers, and AWFUL swipe heater controls, cheap and nasty shiny back lighting on door panels, and swipe controls on steering wheel. No thanks.
> Currently thinking about trading my Arteon for a Volvo V60 Polestar Engineered 405ps model.


Swipe controls are nice. I like them. Took me a little bit to get use to but they are nice and it appears that’s where the car companies are going.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Please don't feed the trolls thank you


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont see anybody trolling, are you high?


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

Two years on and I still think the thing is gorgeous. Still, a few gripes:
1. If I select a drive mode that includes Eco or Sport for the transmission, please remember to set it back there after a restart. I get why it happens, but I dislike having to reselect the mode every startup.
2. That overhead ambient light (where a sunglass holder typically was with the sunroof controls) is kinda lame. At least give it one or two levels of lower dim. It's either just a little too bright or totally off.
3. Suspension (regardless of setting) seems to bottom out too easily. I get a hard crunch much more often than I'd like to.
4. Not sure what could be done, but in daytime, I get a bad glare off the aluminum dash trim onto my side window, nearly blanking out the rear-view mirror.
5. Bring back the non-R-Line SEL-P if you want me to buy another Arteon. I prefer mine and don't want that heinous rear lip spoiler, that ugly black roofliner, or the dark 20" wheels. I got a unicorn I guess.

In other words, with few exceptions, I love this thing.


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

-Wish the glove box was big enough for the owner's manual.

-Would really have liked the cargo cover with the rear hatch to have cargo netting on the underside for micro fibers and whatnot.

Other than that I'm completely in love with the car. Sure it has it's quirks and glitches but every car does when it has this many interconnected software systems and modules. It just takes time to sort them out.


----------



## ZL8R (Jun 22, 2020)

no manual, no engine options. vr6 turbo or 2.5 rs3 would be inspiring.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> Swipe controls are nice. I like them. Took me a little bit to get use to but they are nice and it appears that’s where the car companies are going.


Most people I’ve heard complain don’t own a car with them. Hear it on random YouTube review and then say they don’t like them. The only issue I have with them is the finger prints, but functionally, they are fine. 

My one complaint about the Arteon and all VW models with the digital cockpit is the odometer is hidden when cruise control is on. Minor, but it’s just dumb.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

VolInGa said:


> My one complaint about the Arteon and all VW models with the digital cockpit is the odometer is hidden when cruise control is on. Minor, but it’s just dumb.


On my 2019, the odometer is on display at the bottom of the digital cockpit. I believe the 2019 has the bigger digital cockpit which might explain why the odometer is not hidden.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

The G Man said:


> On my 2019, the odometer is on display at the bottom of the digital cockpit. I believe the 2019 has the bigger digital cockpit which might explain why the odometer is not hidden.


It has the display at the bottom, but when the cruise is on it replaces it with cruise icons. My ‘19 Atlas with the old, larger digital cockpit was the same way.


----------



## CraigArt (Jul 21, 2021)

A rear windscreen wiper!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

CraigArt said:


> A rear windscreen wiper!


A hidden rear wiper under a build in roof spoiler would be nice.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Better sound insulation overall and panel buzzing protection
Cooled seats instead of ventilated
Slightly more aggressive bolsters in the seats (I'm small framed so it's not too fun sliding left to right when driving)


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've already spoken but I'll add one more thing.. A mute button on the steering wheel. Just a little quality of life feature that I find myself wishing I had every so often when
I have to reach over to the infotainment screen to press the pause button or quickly swipe or tap the volume buttons on the steering wheel rapidly.

Ninja edit: I suppose I could just use the volume rocker, but I have this ocd about the volume rocker being vertically aligned perfectly so I just never use it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Maithiunas1171 said:


> I've already spoken but I'll add one more thing.. A mute button on the steering wheel. Just a little quality of life feature that I find myself wishing I had every so often when
> I have to reach over to the infotainment screen to press the pause button or quickly swipe or tap the volume buttons on the steering wheel rapidly.
> 
> Ninja edit: I suppose I could just use the volume rocker, but I have this ocd about the volume rocker being vertically aligned perfectly so I just never use it. 🤷‍♂️


You can also just press and hold the volume down control on the steering wheel. I'm annoyed that the volume knob line doesn't sit right at 12:00, it's either at 11:30 or 12:30, lol.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Better sound insulation overall and panel buzzing protection
> Cooled seats instead of ventilated
> Slightly more aggressive bolsters in the seats (I'm small framed so it's not too fun sliding left to right when driving)


Completely agree about the sound insulation. Also a higher grade of carpet would be nice as well. Such a good looking car with great features. Of course making these changes would get into Audi territory


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Less chrome on SEL Premium R-Line.
40 series tires on 20' wheels.
Improved Harman Kardon or bring back Fender or Dynaudio since those two were way better.
Heated steering wheel button placed away from major controls.
Scratchy hard plastic has to go at this point from lower dash/panels.
Bigger screen, 8' doesn't do it anymore with most competition in that price range already have bigger screens.
Head up display as an option on higher trim levels.
Driver profiles where settings are remembered based on a key.
DSG and more power! But thats coming on the 2022 models. 

But the real challenge is adding/improving all these features without going into A5 prices. Should be decent enough price gap variation to justice getting a VW over Audi


----------



## FastSexyGroceryGetter (Sep 10, 2021)

add paddle shifters to the torque converter 8 speed, also i see some people complaining about the tranny even though imo it shifts just as fast as my prevouis dsg gli and is much smoother and not to mention much more reliable


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

FastSexyGroceryGetter said:


> add paddle shifters to the torque converter 8 speed, also i see some people complaining about the tranny even though imo it shifts just as fast as my prevouis dsg gli and is much smoother and not to mention much more reliable


My 2021 SEL P has paddle shifters. What am I misssing?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

tiger16 said:


> My 2021 SEL P has paddle shifters. What am I misssing?


No paddle shifter in the SE I believed.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

FastSexyGroceryGetter said:


> add paddle shifters to the torque converter 8 speed, also i see some people complaining about the tranny even though imo it shifts just as fast as my prevouis dsg gli and is much smoother and not to mention much more reliable


I agree completely. I don't understand why people call it a slush box. It's the quickest shifting transmission I've ever had. Makes me wonder if they even own or have driven one.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> I agree completely. I don't understand why people call it a slush box. It's the quickest shifting transmission I've ever had. Makes me wonder if they even own or have driven one.


Are there current owners with stage 2+ mods reporting any issues with the 8-speed once power is increased?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

EuroNeed said:


> Are there current owners with stage 2+ mods reporting any issues with the 8-speed once power is increased?


I haven't heard yet but I'll just sit here with my popcorn and wait for it. Eventually there will be some......maybe.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> I haven't heard yet but I'll just sit here with my popcorn and wait for it. Eventually there will be some......maybe.


Yeah same stance here. Will wait until I put around 10k miles on mine before getting a tune to first, see what's everyone reporting. Main concern is pushing close 400tq on that 8-speed and how it holds up


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I agree completely. I don't understand why people call it a slush box. It's the quickest shifting transmission I've ever had. Makes me wonder if they even own or have driven one.


transmissions with a torque converters are usually referred to as slush box due to the fluid coupling method it utilize, slush box does not mean the shift is speed is slow.
speed wise, this Aisin transmission is average, the ZF transmission in the Audi S5 is much quicker And almost all dual clutch will be quicker.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

The G Man said:


> transmissions with a torque converters are usually referred to as slush box due to the fluid coupling method it utilize, slush box does not mean the shift is speed is slow.
> speed wise, this Aisin transmission is average, the ZF transmission in the Audi S5 is much quicker And almost all dual clutch will be quicker.


How do you think Aisin will hold up when power is increased?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The G Man said:


> transmissions with a torque converters are usually referred to as slush box due to the fluid coupling method it utilize, slush box does not mean the shift is speed is slow.
> speed wise, this Aisin transmission is average, the ZF transmission in the Audi S5 is much quicker And almost all dual clutch will be quicker.


True but I believe the term slush box is being used as a derogatory term by most as a way of saying it's sluggish.



EuroNeed said:


> How do you think Aisin will hold up when power is increased?


Realistically it'll shorten the life of the transmission but not short enough before the warranty runs out.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> Realistically it'll shorten the life of the transmission but not short enough before the warranty runs out.


Maybe leasing one is a better option than buying lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

EuroNeed said:


> Are there current owners with stage 2+ mods reporting any issues with the 8-speed once power is increased?


There's only been a few that have gone that far and there might not be anymore for a while, if ever.
APR doesn't have/offer the Stage 2 tune anymore (thanks to the EPA), and Unitronic's tune (which _might_ possibly have a Stage 2 tune) has been "in development" for a while


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

EuroNeed said:


> Improved Harman Kardon or bring back Fender or Dynaudio since those two were way better.


Did you find the Dynaudio that much better than the newer Harman Kardon? I always wondered about this choice from VW. I have never experienced any Dynaudio stuff in the wild, only Harman Kardon in other cars, and it was absolutely TERRIBLE.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The Harman Kardon in my old BMW 5 series was absolutely amazing, probably the best A=audio system in any car I have owned. The Harman Kardon in the new Arteon, not so much, it was no better than the Dynoaudio. Just goes to show you, the audio syetem brand does not indicate how good an audio system sounds in a car.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The G Man said:


> The Harman Kardon in my old BMW 5 series was absolutely amazing, probably the best A=audio system in any car I have owned. The Harman Kardon in the new Arteon, not so much, it was no better than the Dynoaudio. Just goes to show you, the audio syetem brand does not indicate how good an audio system sounds in a car.


I assume you're referring to the Harmon Kardon Logic 7. I had that in my 550i and yes it was indeed phenomenal. 16 speakers with 600 watts total in a sedan, just crazy! Even had 8 inch subwoofers under each of the front seats that mimic seat massagers.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I assume you're referring to the Harmon Kardon Logic 7. I had that in my 550i and yes it was indeed phenomenal. 16 speakers with 600 watts total in a sedan, just crazy! Even had 8 inch subwoofers under each of the front seats that mimic seat massagers.


Yes that was the same system I had, the subs under the front seats were insane, you can literally feel the bass in your entire body. Beside the phenomenal bass, the mids and the highs were also better than the Arteon's Dynoaudio.


----------



## kevinhsie (Sep 25, 2021)

give the user the option to leave the lane keep assist and engine auto start/stop off. Mine switch on every time engine starts which is really annoying.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

kevinhsie said:


> give the user the option to leave the lane keep assist and engine auto start/stop off. Mine switch on every time engine starts which is really annoying.


I believe auto start has to default on in order to meet new government emission regulations, the auto start system in the Arteon is pretty well implemented compare to other cars. I leave it on all the time unless I am doing some spirited driving.
The lane assist is very intrusive, it was the first thing I shut off, on the 2019 Arteon, it can be shut off permanently. From what I understand, the 2021 lane assist dafaults on after each engine start.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

↑ Ugh, that sounds like a really annoying change for the 21my! I turn on LKA once I get on the interstate, but then I turn it off immediately upon exiting (and also for road work stretches that entail weird lane shifts or temporary lane makings).


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

kevinhsie said:


> give the user the option to leave the lane keep assist and engine auto start/stop off. Mine switch on every time engine starts which is really annoying.


Haven't tried it yet, but if VW is anything like Porsche/Audi then placing the vehicle in sport mode turns off start/stop by default as well. Goes for Jaguar too now that I think about it.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Maithiunas1171 said:


> Haven't tried it yet, but if VW is anything like Porsche/Audi then placing the vehicle in sport mode turns off start/stop by default as well. Goes for Jaguar too now that I think about it.


In my 19 Arteon, putting the drive mode into sport does not shut off the auto start, in my old Audi It did.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lane keep is very invasive in this car, it doesn't just give you a heads up or gentle nudge that is easily overcame, no it is pretty aggressive and takes a good 1-2 seconds of actively pulling on the wheel against it for it to let go and let you do what you want...can't wait until I'm trying to go around crap in the road and it points me right into it...


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

puma1552 said:


> Lane keep is very invasive in this car, it doesn't just give you a heads up or gentle nudge that is easily overcame, no it is pretty aggressive and takes a good 1-2 seconds of actively pulling on the wheel against it for it to let go and let you do what you want...can't wait until I'm trying to go around crap in the road and it points me right into it...



THIS.. this is why i disabled the lane keep assist after the first drive. I was so stoked to have this feature before I got my other car, but immediately found it to be dangerous. And now when i see people wanting to add LKA, I think to myself, WHY? Yes, its good for ACC but still not perfect.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

In other cars I have driven with lane assist, I can over come the lane assist by pulling on the steering wheel hard. With the VW's lane assist, it seems almost like the driver's steering input is remove, the computer takes over and the steering wheel has very low resistance, After a second or two, steering wheel input returns but at that time, it might be too late to avoid certain hazardous situations on the road. I had one close calls with the lane assist and shut it off, its definitely a VW technology that is not yet ready for prime time.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

It's like its got a Jekyl and Hyde personality. If you're just puttering along in a lane and drift, it behaves as expected with a real subtle notification...but then when it sees a turn lane open up on either side of you its like the car is out for blood to steer you into the turn lane and the fight to continue straight ensues.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

puma1552 said:


> It's like its got a Jekyl and Hyde personality. If you're just puttering along in a lane and drift, it behaves as expected with a real subtle notification...but then when it sees a turn lane open up on either side of you its like the car is out for blood to steer you into the turn lane and the fight to continue straight ensues.


Exactly the same issues I had with VW's lane assist, its hard to override. Makes for a stressful ride on a other wise pretty comfortable car. In New England, sometimes the old roads are not on a rectangular grid, the road splits can be confusing, even to a human driver never mind to a computer. When there is a light coat of snow on the road, the system can also be confused. At least the auto braking on my Arteon does not mistakenly panic brake like my Audi did and there was no way to shut the auto braking off.


----------



## ArteCasey (Apr 1, 2019)

DGN said:


> I hung onto my CC waiting patiently for the ARTEON.
> I drove one.
> No manual? and, a 600# weight increase?
> No thank you.
> I still have my manual CC and have decided to keep it.


I had 2 CC's, a 2010 w/automatic and a 2013 with manual 6-spd. It's hard to argue with your choice. The manual CC is a great vehicle with a well designed exterior!


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

The G Man said:


> I believe auto start has to default on in order to meet new government emission regulations, the auto start system in the Arteon is pretty well implemented compare to other cars. I leave it on all the time unless I am doing some spirited driving.
> The lane assist is very intrusive, it was the first thing I shut off, on the 2019 Arteon, it can be shut off permanently. From what I understand, the 2021 lane assist dafaults on after each engine start.


I'm sure you have heard this before but a tune (like APR) can change auto start/stop to default to off with the ability to turn it on.

As for LKA. It is very frustrating in the 2021 Arteon. You can change it via VCDS to always be off but then you have no ability to turn it on. The off with the ability to enable does not work. I posted this in the VCDS forum but have not gotten a response yet ...

_I've been trying to find a way to configure lane assist to either remember the last setting or to default as "off" with the ability to enable. By default the 2021 VW Arteon (MIB3) has a default setting for "on (setting via menu)". I couldn't find anything from Arteon related forums but did find some information in both a Tiguan and ID.4 forum.

The suggestion was to go to "Module A5-front sensor for driver assistant systems". Under "Adaptions" there is a parameter "switch-on condition lane depart. warn". Security code 20103 works and your hood needs to be popped to make changes.

There are four values possible:

ON
OFF
ON (setting via menu)
OFF (setting via menu)

These are my results:
"On" - lane assist is on with no ability to turn it off
"Off" - lane assist is off with no ability to turn it on
"On (setting via menu)" - default is lane assist on but you can disable via menu, however, it will be on with next engine start regardless
"Off (setting via menu)" - the default is the SAME as "On (setting via menu)" , and it will be on with next engine start regardless of if you turned it off.

So, you can permanently disable, enable, or use factory setting lane assist but you cannot create a default to off with the ability to turn on with the Arteon with this method. Also, never found any way to just have the Arteon remember the last set value._


----------



## jquest1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

If I could have asked VW to change one thing on my 2019 SE 4motion, it would have been to offer a moonroof (glass sunroof), but not the panoramic kind I'm talking an old-school, dips and slides inside the roof, style of sunroof, like I had in my 2002.5 Jetta GLI. If my car had that, it would be perfect. I love that I have a real speedometer/tachometer, I love that I have real buttons on my steering wheel, and I love that I have real buttons and knobs for my HVAC. I even have a CD player! Not sure if any of the models newer than the 2019s have CD players.

25,600 miles on my car and I haven't had a single issue with it. I've owned lots of new cars and this is only the second one out of dozens that has had zero issues in the first two years of ownership.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

jquest1971 said:


> If I could have asked VW to change one thing on my 2019 SE 4motion, it would have been to offer a moonroof (glass sunroof), but not the panoramic kind I'm talking an old-school, dips and slides inside the roof, style of sunroof, like I had in my 2002.5 Jetta GLI. If my car had that, it would be perfect. I love that I have a real speedometer/tachometer, I love that I have real buttons on my steering wheel, and I love that I have real buttons and knobs for my HVAC. I even have a CD player! Not sure if any of the models newer than the 2019s have CD players.
> 
> 25,600 miles on my car and I haven't had a single issue with it. I've owned lots of new cars and this is only the second one out of dozens that has had zero issues in the first two years of ownership.


I have a 2019 SEL P+ Rline and I will probably jinx myself for saying this; the car is more than 2 years old and so far zero problem. 
The only problem with a smaller sunroof which opens inside the roof is the thickness of the roof will increase. Honestly, if there was a sunroof delete option, I would take it. 
I agree with your preference for the real buttons and the CD player but the digital cockpit in the 2019 is very good, almost Audi like, response time is just like an analog gauge and the there are many customizable options.


----------



## MacDuff99 (Dec 9, 2021)

Definitely more power, APR tune was a must have for me, transformative change that brings the powertrain up to the same level as the rest of the vehicle. The trans is a bit squishy but tolerable.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

manual transmission.

oh god, I forgot about the steering wheel. real buttons on the steering wheel please.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Better sound insulation overall and panel buzzing protection


I totally wish this was the case on my 21 SEL P R-Line. Our Canadian built Honda CR-V has absolutely no panel rattle. I'm still hunting to find exactly where these panel squeak and vibration is coming from so I can try to address them. Sound isolation of tire/road noise in general is not dealt well on Arteon.


----------



## jquest1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

gemini_or said:


> I totally wish this was the case on my 21 SEL P R-Line. Our Canadian built Honda CR-V has absolutely no panel rattle. I'm still hunting to find exactly where these panel squeak and vibration is coming from so I can try to address them. Sound isolation of tire/road noise in general is not dealt well on Arteon.


My wife has a 2019 CR-V and I have a 2019 Arteon SE 4motion. Between our two cars, the Arteon is undoubtedly more quiet on the road and my car has no squeaks/rattles/panel buzzing at all. Wonder what could be causing all the noise with yours?


----------



## jquest1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

Minichado said:


> manual transmission.
> 
> oh god, I forgot about the steering wheel. real buttons on the steering wheel please.


Yep, one of the reasons I love my 2019 Arteon, it has real buttons on the steering wheel and the HVAC controls.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

jquest1971 said:


> My wife has a 2019 CR-V and I have a 2019 Arteon SE 4motion. Between our two cars, the Arteon is undoubtedly more quiet on the road and my car has no squeaks/rattles/panel buzzing at all. Wonder what could be causing all the noise with yours?


2019 SEL 4mo here and the rattles are atrocious. Every door seems to have some kind of buzzing… I’ve been meaning to pull the door panels off and make sure the trim fasteners are tightened. There’s another thread on here where this topic is discussed and I believe there’s a big sticker in the door that can vibrate and cause noise. 

Everyone seems to have different experiences with interior rattles, and I’m not sure if it’s related to the different trim materials (SE - plastic, SEL - “wood,” SEL-P - aluminum) or if the Emden plant just lacks good quality control. 

My wife has a 2016 Acura RDX, and although it rides much worse than the Arteon, Honda seems to know how to design and assemble rattle-free interiors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

SpokaneGTI said:


> 2019 SEL 4mo here and the rattles are atrocious. Every door seems to have some kind of buzzing… I’ve been meaning to pull the door panels off and make sure the trim fasteners are tightened. There’s another thread on here where this topic is discussed and I believe there’s a big sticker in the door that can vibrate and cause noise.


I will have to look for that thread and see if there are some common issues to look at, and potential hints on how to remove and dampen/quite the areas.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> I will have to look for that thread and see if there are some common issues to look at, and potential hints on how to remove and dampen/quite the areas.


I hadn't heard of anyone else with a 21 who has door rattles (the pre 21's did a lot) but others with 21's have complained of sunroof rattles and the occasional window seal squeaks when the chassis flexes from turning onto or from a steeper incline (mostly in cooler weather). Either I'm just lucky I have none of that or maybe my hearing is starting to go.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Copbait said:


> I hadn't heard of anyone else with a 21 who has door rattles (the pre 21's did a lot) but others with 21's have complained of sunroof rattles and the occasional window seal squeaks when the chassis flexes from turning onto or from a steeper incline (mostly in cooler weather). Either I'm just lucky I have none of that or maybe my hearing is starting to go.


My 21 rattled 100x worse than my 19. I honestly think it’s just a toss up with these cars. The sunroof was the worst, but the instrument cluster and door panels rattled all the time and I hated it.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

2100 miles and nothing at all so far on my '21, fingers crossed.


----------



## jquest1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

SpokaneGTI said:


> 2019 SEL 4mo here and the rattles are atrocious. Every door seems to have some kind of buzzing… I’ve been meaning to pull the door panels off and make sure the trim fasteners are tightened. There’s another thread on here where this topic is discussed and I believe there’s a big sticker in the door that can vibrate and cause noise.
> 
> Everyone seems to have different experiences with interior rattles, and I’m not sure if it’s related to the different trim materials (SE - plastic, SEL - “wood,” SEL-P - aluminum) or if the Emden plant just lacks good quality control.
> 
> ...


It's so strange, I am not usually this lucky when it comes to cars. I wonder if there's other contributing factors? The roads where I live are pretty good compared to other states I've lived in. I almost always drive my SE 4motion with the car in "normal" mode, only occasionally putting it in "sport" or "comfort". I never drive with my windows down, I don't turn up my stock stereo past 50% volume, and I don't slam my doors...although my wife and daughter aren't as careful about this as I am. Anyways, I guess what I'm saying is that I find it hard to believe that the majority of Arteons out there are rattle traps and for some reason I got one of a handful that is built properly.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The Arteon is far from being a. Rattle trap, in fact, I have owned cars that cost twice as much that rattles more than the Arteon. 
Rattles are a funny thing, one man’s rattle trap could be another man’s library quiet. My wife could filter out most of the rattles in her car while I pick up every little noise, I am not sure if she really doesnt hear it or just dont give a $hit about rattles.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

jquest1971 said:


> It's so strange, I am not usually this lucky when it comes to cars. I wonder if there's other contributing factors? The roads where I live are pretty good compared to other states I've lived in. I almost always drive my SE 4motion with the car in "normal" mode, only occasionally putting it in "sport" or "comfort". I never drive with my windows down, I don't turn up my stock stereo past 50% volume, and I don't slam my doors...although my wife and daughter aren't as careful about this as I am. Anyways, I guess what I'm saying is that I find it hard to believe that the majority of Arteons out there are rattle traps and for some reason I got one of a handful that is built properly.


I agree with you as mine is perfect too but I also think Ice4life summed it up perfectly "I honestly think it’s just a toss up with these cars"


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I agree with you as mine is perfect too but I also think Ice4life summed it up perfectly "I honestly think it’s just a toss up with these cars"


From what I’ve noticed, I believe it comes down to the speakers. I have the Harmon/Kardon system, and sometimes I do hear some rattling or odd vibrations. It always near the door panels, which is probably from every car manufacturer using plastic clips to secure the panels. I think the speaker output tends to rattle the clips. Plus, VW, from what I dealt with with my ‘13 GLI, uses solid rivets for the speakers, doesn’t allow for any flex. My wife has a ‘21 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited L and I hear the same noises. They use a Bose system but again, those plastic clips I think are the culprit.

Has anyone installed Dynamat in their doors? I had some installed on my ‘13, helped a lot.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

gemini_or said:


> I will have to look for that thread and see if there are some common issues to look at, and potential hints on how to remove and dampen/quite the areas.


In mine, it's behind the silver trim on the door panels as well as the stickers attached to the door card. After I removed the door card and put a small amount of sound foam strips behind the silver trim, those killed all the door buzzing.
The third buzz was the overhead. I originally basically stuffed sound foam in. But I went back and put strips of dynamat and that stopped the buzzing up there. (I also opened it to find a very small piece of plastic that looked leftover from the mold rattling around!
And the final buzz, the gauge bezel will rattle. If I push firmly it'll go away. 

I think I managed to get all of mine to go away! Unless I'm on rough roads or listening to music with a punchy mid... in which case the whole car sounds like it's going to fall apart


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> In mine, it's behind the silver trim on the door panels as well as the stickers attached to the door card. After I removed the door card and put a small amount of sound foam strips behind the silver trim, those killed all the door buzzing.
> The third buzz was the overhead. I originally basically stuffed sound foam in. But I went back and put strips of dynamat and that stopped the buzzing up there. (I also opened it to find a very small piece of plastic that looked leftover from the mold rattling around!
> And the final buzz, the gauge bezel will rattle. If I push firmly it'll go away.
> 
> I think I managed to get all of mine to go away! Unless I'm on rough roads or listening to music with a punchy mid... in which case the whole car sounds like it's going to fall apart


I'll have to give this a try on mine!


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

A simple TPMS reset button in the glove box like many other VWs have.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

quaudi said:


> A simple TPMS reset button in the glove box like many other VWs have.


Why? You don't need it, you literally just fill the tires to the right pressure and the warning disappears.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Why? You don't need it, you literally just fill the tires to the right pressure and the warning disappears.


Even better, when I installed my new wheels with new TPMS sensors it immediately recognized my new sensors with nothing for me to do.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Full disclosure: I actually do have a TPMS button. Does it work? No, but it sure looks pretty.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Why? You don't need it, you literally just fill the tires to the right pressure and the warning disappears.


Honestly, I wish more dealerships offered nitrogen, so much better than air. Anytime I have my tires rotated, I ask for a refill with nitrogen. Now, my other complaint is when the dealerships don’t inflate to the correct cold PSI.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Honestly, I wish more dealerships offered nitrogen, so much better than air. Anytime I have my tires rotated, I ask for a refill with nitrogen. Now, my other complaint is when the dealerships don’t inflate to the correct cold PSI.


Ahhhhh. That dealer designer air.
As you probably already know, air is about 80% nitrogen and rims dont rust like they use to.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

The G Man said:


> Ahhhhh. That dealer designer air.
> As you probably already know, air is about 80% nitrogen and rims dont rust like they use to.


You are 100% right, I should have researched better. There’s a slight advantage with full nitrogen, but definitely not worth the cost. I’m used to nitrogen because that’s what we used with aircraft tires. The best thing we can do is make sure our tires are properly inflated.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> You are 100% right, I should have researched better. There’s a slight advantage with full nitrogen, but definitely not worth the cost. I’m used to nitrogen because that’s what we used with aircraft tires. The best thing we can do is make sure our tires are properly inflated.


The advantage of nitrogen is that the nitrogen molecules are bigger than air molecules, therefore, less leakage. Other advantages are the pressure is more stable across the temperature range and in higher altitude but unless your are in a airplane, you do not need nitrogen. One of the biggest advantage of nitrogen is that most nitrogen are generated from a nitrogen separator or a from cryogenic source and the nitrogen coming out of these sources are dry, filtered and moisture free,


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Why? You don't need it, you literally just fill the tires to the right pressure and the warning disappears.


I have several other sets of wheels and tires w/o sensors and I don't want to purchase several more sets of sensors plus their installation. On my former MK5 & 6s it was great having the button to reset the TPMS when changing wheels. Besides, I don't need it to tell me pressure is low as I check them weekly and I don't need it to know I have a flat or one is occurring. If you have an immediate blowout it doesn't tell you sh**.


----------

